# walleye planer board question



## bulkdriverlp (Apr 21, 2008)

i have the boat in my sig, with the big jon mast and express big yellow boards. ive been told that they are a pain. a lot of people just use the little orange ones you have to reel in. i havent had a chance to use the boat yet, been fixing it up. anybody have any opinions? thanks in advance


----------



## ruger1 (Aug 16, 2006)

Since the advent of those yellow birds my mast and big planer boards have not touched my boat. Don't get me wrong, the mast and big boards may still have a place, but I don't know where. I love the yellow birds.

The big boards and mast are just more crap to deal with.


----------



## bulkdriverlp (Apr 21, 2008)

yea thats what i was told. i want to try them out first and see what i think. a lot of my friends use the little orange ones. it will be hard for me because the boat is a cuddy and the mast is in the front. there is a hook that came with the boat to grab the line when the boards need serviced. ill give it a shot before i take anything off. thanks for the reply


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Offshore boards are the most common. I have the tension release clips and tattle flags on them and they are awesome, especially in wind. There's no mistaking a strike.


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

> tattle flags


Those tattle flags are nice!!!


----------

